# 29 Days to Go. How do you feel?



## mnguy88 (Mar 24, 2017)

We have about 29 days left to go before the exam! How does everyone feel at this point? Have any of you done a mock exam yet?

I'll be taking the Civil Structural depth exam and doing my mock exam next weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 24, 2017)

@matt267 PE I sure hope to play that song over and over after the exam.....  :wacko: , @mnguy88 I keep waking up and asking myself, what if the exam were tomorrow, would I pass? Im taking mock exam next weekend and week after that. I feel 75% ready. Considering I've got the morning material down pretty good. I'm taking civil/structural. I've made considerable progress for afternoon material, but I'll have to wait and see if im on the right track.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2017)

@Hemi79, good luck on the exam.


----------



## gpoli111 (Mar 24, 2017)

I feel decent. I took the NCEES practice exam in mock format and scored a 58/80. A couple of mistakes were small like misreading the question or miscalculating. I'm a little nervous on forgetting things from now until exam day. I think I'm going to re-read the structures chapter in the CERM a week or so out. I really just want to get it over with at this point.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 24, 2017)

Good luck to all!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> @Hemi79, good luck on the exam.


Thank you! 



StandardPractice said:


> Good luck to all!


Thanks!!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm still in the depths of my EET structural depth course... I will peek my head out from that for a practice exam probably next weekend, and do the EET practice exam the weekend after that. Right now, I'd say I'm feeling about 60-70% prepared. My goal is to hit practice problems hard, so that in two or three weeks, I will feel much better!


----------



## Maji (Mar 24, 2017)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Margo B (Mar 24, 2017)

So I'm not sure how I'm feeling right now.   I had previously planned to take the Mechanical PE exam in October 2016 but didn't get approval from the PA Board until about a week before the registration to sit for the exam closed and then I completely missed the deadline.  So I had started studying over the summer last year and then when I found out I couldn't take it, I stopped studying, laid back and then started studying again after the new year. I had picked it back up where I left off, with all of the study materials I had from the summer.   I JUST found out (about 20 minutes ago) that they changed the exam specifications to NOT include all the other Mechanical topics in the morning session.  So for the module that I'm taking, HVAC and Refrigeration, the morning session is specific to that discipline rather than covering all of the other mechanical engineering topics.  In other words, I spent waaaaay too much time studying stuff that they don't even test on anymore, like the machine design stuff which I didn't know at all. 

This is probably a good thing that they are being more sub-disciplined focused, right?  What do you all think?  Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2017)

leggo said:


> I'm still in the depths of my EET structural depth course... I will peek my head out from that for a practice exam probably next weekend, and do the EET practice exam the weekend after that. Right now, I'd say I'm feeling about 60-70% prepared. My goal is to hit practice problems hard, so that in two or three weeks, I will feel much better!


That means you have to stop running so much and hit the books!


----------



## P-E (Mar 25, 2017)

I feel like a beer!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 25, 2017)

P-E said:


> I feel like a beer!


Just finished one. Will be brewing more tonight. Glad I don't have to study.


----------



## P-E (Mar 25, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Just finished one. Will be brewing more tonight. Glad I don't have to study.


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Just started brewing with some neighbors.  First was an IPA that came out much better than expected, low abv - session.  Next one a brown ale is in the carboy.  We amped it up - looking at 9% [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]drinking a tree house now. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm going to do a citra pale this weekend.


----------



## P-E (Mar 25, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm going to do a citra pale this weekend.


Nice.  We just bought a pound of citra.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 25, 2017)

P-E said:


> Nice.  We just bought a pound of citra.


Put them to good use!


----------



## Kam (Mar 27, 2017)

Man it feels really good to not stress about this test! Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## skc005 (Mar 27, 2017)

I too am taking Civil/Structural. I took the NCEES practice test and scored 55/80... I scored 36 on the breadth, missing some of the qualitative but absolutely need to get a better understanding on structures. I too misread some questions and wasted some time (looking at you, moment distribution problem). I feel pretty good that the CERM will guide me to breezing through the breadth, but the structural depth will be tough. I haven't worked in structural engineering, but I have a B.S in structural. I feel pretty good about using ASCE and AISC, and while I haven't ever studied timber, at least the process for wood and the layout of NDS is pretty easy to follow. However, I absolutely hate how the ACI codes are laid out. I think I've gotten a decent grasp of all the codes to be able to answer all the "look up in the code" questions, and most basic structural analysis and mechanics of materials questions are easier for me, but I still struggle with the design analysis problems.


----------



## kpalframan (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm taking Civil/Transportation.  I took the Lindeburg practice exam last weekend and got about 60% right on each section.  My brain was fried by the end of each section.  I've heard that Lindeburg's exam is harder than the actual exam, but I still wish I did better.  At least it's helping me focus my studies this month.  I plan to take the NCEES practice exam about two weeks out so hopefully I'll do better on that one.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 27, 2017)

skc005 said:


> I too am taking Civil/Structural. I took the NCEES practice test and scored 55/80... I scored 36 on the breadth, missing some of the qualitative but absolutely need to get a better understanding on structures. I too misread some questions and wasted some time (looking at you, moment distribution problem). I feel pretty good that the CERM will guide me to breezing through the breadth, but the structural depth will be tough. I haven't worked in structural engineering, but I have a B.S in structural. I feel pretty good about using ASCE and AISC, and while I haven't ever studied timber, at least the process for wood and the layout of NDS is pretty easy to follow. However, I absolutely hate how the ACI codes are laid out. I think I've gotten a decent grasp of all the codes to be able to answer all the "look up in the code" questions, and most basic structural analysis and mechanics of materials questions are easier for me, but I still struggle with the design analysis problems.


Have you downloaded PCA's "Notes on ACI-318-11"? It's a free download and I personally prefer to use that over ACI unless I need a detail not listed in PCA notes. It also has several design guides as well as example problems that help you understand how to use the code book. Don't get PCA Notes confused with PCA's Design Guide for Reinforced Concrete. That is also a free download and very useful, but I probably use PCA Notes more


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That means you have to stop running so much and hit the books!


Haha! Had to keep it up for my half marathon yesterday. Now I can relax the running a little bit (though really, one or two runs a week isn't that much!).


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 27, 2017)

kpalframan said:


> I'm taking Civil/Transportation.  I took the Lindeburg practice exam last weekend and got about 60% right on each section.  My brain was fried by the end of each section.  I've heard that Lindeburg's exam is harder than the actual exam, but I still wish I did better.  At least it's helping me focus my studies this month.  I plan to take the NCEES practice exam about two weeks out so hopefully I'll do better on that one.


If you read the forward for Lindeburg's practice exam, it may give you some peace of mind!


----------



## Apothe (Apr 3, 2017)

18 days to go! I feel great.

I have done all the CI books and NCEES practice exam.  When will the April 2017 subforum be up btw?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2017)

9 days to go!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Voomie (Apr 13, 2017)

I feel great but I passed in October.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ready to get it over with


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Apr 14, 2017)

Nothing is worse than the day before the exam. I took the day off from work and planned on studying all day and packing up all of my references but I had studied for over 400 hours up til that point and after about 4 hours of studying and doing practice problems I couldn't do it anymore. I ran out of problems to do and felt as prepared as I could possibly be. I packed up all of my stuff into my suitcase, backpack, and dolly cart and just relaxed, or at least tried to. I kept feeling as if I should be studying but I was simply done. I remember that being a rough day. Although, not as rough and beat down feeling as I did when I walked out of the exam.

good luck all!


----------



## apford (Apr 14, 2017)

As ready as I'm going to get - I'm out of new practice problems and doing the same one over isn't adding anything. I took a few days off next week to get a chance to take a few long bike rides, try to get my mind off work and other issues and focus on the test. I'll probably run through the NCEES practice exam one more time this weekend, but other than that I think I'm done.

I hope everyone has a smooth trip to the exam site, good luck to those traveling far! I lucked out, mine is 15 minuets away from my house with plenty of free parking.


----------



## RockyTop PE (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel like I'm as ready as I'm going to be as well.  I'm almost out of problems and sat down and took the ncees practice exam in its entirety this weekend.  I'm going to spend some time this week cleaning up tabs and bookmarks and reviewing some more morning problems.  At this point I just want Friday to get here so this thing is over with!


----------



## Karissa (Apr 17, 2017)

My advice is don't burn yourself out this week and try to take some time to relax if possible. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 18, 2017)

Who feels ready? I feel as prepared as I think I could be particularly for the depth portion. I have a checklist of things not to forget to bring and I'm taking Thursday off to relax with the wife.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Apr 18, 2017)

I keep reviewing but I feel like I have my depth down pretty well and breadth enough to get through. I'm at the point were I'm able to spot little mistakes in sample problems which I've heard is a good sign. Think I am going to spend today going through my depth material, just reading and review, one last time. Tomorrow I'll do the same thing for breadth. Thursday I'm traveling as I live a few hours from my test site. Plan on finding the test site then packing up references and relaxing. Good luck to everyone!!

 Looking forward to some cold beers Friday night.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 18, 2017)

For some reason, I woke up this morning and feel ready. I was panicking and trying to go over some problems through out the day yesterday and finally decided the hell with it and turned on TNT for the playoffs. I think it was a good decision, I feel relaxed. It is what it is, I will review and check tabs till tomorrow. I'm ready to take the exam for sure, lets home i'm ready to pass it.  Thanks to all for the support!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm feeling pretty good with three days to go! Mainly just ready to be done with it.

I am continuing to casually do some depth practice problems through tomorrow night. Thursday, I'll be going for a run, making a great dinner, and getting a good night's sleep. Oh, and load my car with all my stuff for the exam.

Best of luck to everyone here!


----------



## skc005 (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel about 90% confident on the breadth and roughly 70% on the depth. I still get nervous when I analyzing structural member design prompts which is a large portion of the test. I feel confident that I'll be able to find the relevant code sections to answer, but I tend to overthink or get overwhelmed by various checks, exceptions, and requirements for choosing the correct equation.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

You've all got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to relax, organize, treat yo self and go kick the PE's ass. Can I say that on air?


----------



## Voomie (Apr 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> You've all got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to relax, organize, treat yo self and go kick the PE's ass. Can I say that on air?


No you will get an FCC violation.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Voomie said:


> No you will get an FCC violation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ughhhhh no fun.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> You've all got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to relax, organize, treat yo self and go kick the PE's ass. Can I say that on air?


Let's be real, you're only looking forward to the spam thread that follows the exam while awaiting results.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Let's be real, you're only looking forward to the spam thread that follows the exam while awaiting results.


and?


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Let's be real, you're only looking forward to the spam thread that follows the exam while awaiting results.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I DELETED MY "when do we get to spam" comment. exposed. :winko:


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Apr 18, 2017)

I. AM. SO. EXCITED. FOR. SPAM. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd like to believe that I won't be fooled by any spam post before June 1st but that won't happen. BTW I'm calling it, results out June 1st.


----------



## Voomie (Apr 18, 2017)

gpoli111 said:


> I'd like to believe that I won't be fooled by any spam post before June 1st but that won't happen. BTW I'm calling it, results out June 1st.


You mean July?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 18, 2017)

Voomie said:


> You mean July?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I mean June 1st. The April 2016 exam results were release 34 days later and Oct. 2016 were released 41 days later.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Apr 18, 2017)

My day so far:

1: I'm feeling pretty good about this

2: maybe one more quick review

3: I've never seen this in my life (despite hand written notes) - Read for hour

Repeat


----------



## Voomie (Apr 18, 2017)

gpoli111 said:


> > 8 minutes ago, Voomie said: You mean July?
> > Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> I mean June 1st. The April 2016 exam results were release 34 days later and Oct. 2016 were released 41 days later.


Hush. They don't know that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 18, 2017)

gpoli111 said:


> I'd like to believe that I won't be fooled by any spam post before June 1st but that won't happen. BTW I'm calling it, results out June 1st.


May 19th last year.... I think it will be close.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I predict that they will release the results as you walk IN to the exam.


----------



## RockyTop PE (Apr 18, 2017)

If they do that I'm gonna start throwing textbooks at proctors haha. I've studied too long and too hard to get a pass before I see a question!


----------



## mnguy88 (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't feel too great. It is what it is. I'm going to just do my very best and see how it goes. I only started studying in January and studied about &lt;200 hrs. I'm not completely confident but I don't know what to expect as any questions can be asked for the structural depth. Wish me luck, I'm going to need it!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 19, 2017)

TWJ PE said:


> May 19th last year.... I think it will be close.


But last year, the PE Exam was held a week earlier, on April 15th. This year, it's six days later, April 21st.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2017)

mnguy88 said:


> I don't feel too great. It is what it is. I'm going to just do my very best and see how it goes. I only started studying in January and studied about &lt;200 hrs. I'm not completely confident but I don't know what to expect as any questions can be asked for the structural depth. Wish me luck, I'm going to need it!


Good luck. It's ok if you don't pass your first time, just don't give up. Try your best and keep working.


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 19, 2017)

leggo said:


> But last year, the PE Exam was held a week earlier, on April 15th. This year, it's six days later, April 21st.


That puts us at May 25th then


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 19, 2017)

Meh, I want the whole month of May before I get results! Haha.


----------



## csb (Apr 19, 2017)

Best wishes to everyone! You've done the studying, so take these days to make sure all your references are ready to go and to select your post-test beverage of choice. 

I used milk crates and enough margaritas to put down a sorority.


----------

